# Nannacara Taenia



## Fred Dulley (20 Feb 2011)

Hey all.
Thanks to the use of a friend's camera, I've managed to obtain some pics of my Nannacara taenia. 
They are from Trimar where I had a brilliant chat with staff member Monty who really knows his stuff about cichlids.






















Oh and this little fella emerged from my planted 125litre tank in the other room.


----------



## Mitch (20 Feb 2011)

any excuse to use my camera especially taking photos of fish


----------



## Tom (20 Feb 2011)

Nice little fish Nannacaras. I bred a pair of anomalas a couple of years back. I'd love another pair


----------



## dw1305 (21 Feb 2011)

Hi all,
They are lovely little fish, the local MA had some in and I was very tempted to buy a pair. I believe they are quite feisty for such a small fish. The Dragonfly looks interesting, my first thought was that it was _Ischnura elegans_, but it may be something a lot more exotic.
cheers Darrel


----------



## Fred Dulley (21 Feb 2011)

Hi Darrel.
Is it a indeed Dragonfly? I thought it was a Damsel due to it's smaller nymph size.
I've had one other Damsel emerge from my 125litre. I've also come across two Damsel nymphs. I'm guessing they came in on the plants (from plantedtanks.co.uk), which I believe were shipped from Malaysia.


----------



## dw1305 (22 Feb 2011)

Hi all,
Yes, it is a "Damselfly" rather than a "Dragonfly", they are all the same (Odonata) but Damselfly are "Zygoptera" and Dragonflies "Anisoptera", main difference is the size and the way the wings are held, open in Dragonflies, closed over the back in Damsels. _Ischnura elegans_ (below) is the "Blue-tailed Damsel" and the most tolerant of the British species in terms of water conditions. It still looks a likely option, but only if it is possible that a female wandered in and laid eggs?



.

cheers Darrel


----------



## ghostsword (22 Feb 2011)

Fred Dulley said:
			
		

> Hi Darrel.
> Is it a indeed Dragonfly? I thought it was a Damsel due to it's smaller nymph size.
> I've had one other Damsel emerge from my 125litre. I've also come across two Damsel nymphs. I'm guessing they came in on the plants (from plantedtanks.co.uk), which I believe were shipped from Malaysia.



There is a big possibility on that, as I bought some plants from plantedtank and within a week I had one damsel fly on the top of my tank. Let it into the garden, but not sure how long would it survive on the british winter.


----------

